

I'm working on a new kind of chatterbot employing crowdsourcing in the form of a game. - amichail

You can follow my progress using Twitter:<p>http://twitter.com/amichail<p>Also let me know if you would like to participate in a private beta in a few weeks.
======
jasonscheirer
I only clicked on this thread to see if was satire that picked the product
using a random web 2.0 buzzword generator script.

I was wrong and that is sad.

~~~
amichail
Do you have a specific criticism of the idea?

------
mattmaroon
So if I understand this correctly, you're trying to build a chatterbot by
essentially letting the crowd write a large number of if/then statements.

~~~
amichail
Yes, but there will be a game there where you are rewarded for helpful
contributions.

~~~
mattmaroon
I see. I'm just not convinced a good AI can be built by a massive amounts of
if/then statements. I guess if it can, crowd sourcing might be the way to
accumulate them.

------
shimon
What does this mean? You're writing a game people can play over IM?

~~~
amichail
Players would compete to enhance the chatterbot. The better their
enhancements, the higher they score.

The enhancements would be done by adding relatively simple rules. No
programming knowledge is required.

I think players will find it fun as it involves making predictions about human
nature.

~~~
jrockway
How do you determine which enhancements are "better"?

~~~
amichail
It would be part of the chat UI. You can reject a poor response to get another
one or you could accept a good response to respond back.

~~~
slater
what if someone comes in to ruin the fun, and just keeps hitting the "reject"
button on perfectly good responses?

~~~
amichail
People can do that on reddit as well.

~~~
jrockway
Which is why I don't go there anymore.

------
babyshake
Hit me on my beeper, human.

